
LegoOS: a disseminated, distributed OS for hardware resource disaggregation - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/10/22/legoos-a-disseminated-distributed-os-for-hardware-resource-disaggregation/
======
ComSubVie
Since it isn't linked anywhere on the site, in case somebody is looking for
it, the code is here:
[https://github.com/WukLab/LegoOS](https://github.com/WukLab/LegoOS)

